# Intel 8260 Wireless chip setup



## paracoder (Aug 29, 2018)

I found a thread of emails with someone else who got this chip working in BSD, but his solution was rather vague:

"if_iwm all works!"...

Rather non-descriptive. 

I've used the FreeBSD page regarding iwm to load in the drivers but ifconfig and sysctl still report no interfaces. 

Any advice..?


----------



## tingo (Aug 29, 2018)

Hint: iwm(4) needs firmware, as described in iwmfw(4).


----------

